# Bruder zieht Laptop und Handy vom Tisch - Haftpflicht?



## tr3c00l (14. Dezember 2012)

Hey Leute,

mein Bruder hat vor 2 Wochen meinen Laptop (lief noch) und das daraufliegende Handy vom Tisch wegräumen wollen und ist gestolpert, dabei ist ihm beides runtergefallen. Laptop hängt sich beim booten auf (vermute HDD kaputt) und das Handy hat jetzt ne Spideman App. 

Mein Bruder wohnt schon lange nicht mehr zu Hause und war nur zu Besuch, hat ein eigenes einkommen und somit auch eine eigene Versicherung. 

Nun meine Frage an euch: Glaubt ihr seine Haftpflicht übernimmt die Reperatur beider Geräte? Wie sieht es mit der Datenrettung von der Festplatte aus? Sind relativ arbeitsintensive Produktionen drauf, haben keinen wirtschaftlichen Wert in dem Sinne - nur für mich und mein Portfolio (also quasi doch wirtschaftlich). Ich könnte das alles nochmal erstellen (3D Animationen), ist allerdings verdammt zeitaufwendig  Mein Backup ist mir erst 3 Wochen vorher verreckt und ich bin bisher nicht dazu gekommen es zu spiegeln. 

Viele Grüße
tr3c00l


----------



## Lexx (14. Dezember 2012)

Ich glaube, Rechtsfragen werden hier nicht so gerne gesehen, abgehandelt.. !?

Eine Haftplichtversicherungspolizze muss er gesondert von seinem Einkommen 
abschliessen. Stellt sich noch die Frage, ob "Individualschaden" auch inbegriffen ist.
Üblicherweise sind nur Sachschäden inkludiert, die - je nach Beziehung zu deinem/
seinem Versicherungsberater - nur den (angenommenen) Zeitwert beinhalten.
(Rechnung vorhanden?)

Ist das Laptop/Mobile 1 (in worten einen!) Tag alt, gibts (zumindest in Österreich)
bereits 10 % Abschlag. Abhängig von der Laufzeit der Polizze!!! Du verstehst ?
Mit jedem Nutzungsjahr reduziert sich die Versicherungssumme um 20 % des Vorjahres-
Wertes.

Wäre halt besser gewesen, er hätte eine Lesebrille oder Glasscheibe ruiniert..

Weitere Details solltest du mit dem zuständigen Versicherungsmakler besprechen.


----------



## tr3c00l (14. Dezember 2012)

Wieso sind die nicht so gern gesehen? :o 

Hmm...klingt kompliziert. Am besten sollte er wohl selbst bei der Versicherung anrufen und fragen, ob sie das übernehmen meinst du?

Naja eine Reperatur hat ja nichts mit dem Zeitwert zu tun, oder? Die Handy Reperatur würde z.B. ca. 180-200€ kosten, eine neue Festplatte (wenn es die denn ist) mit Einbau bestimmt 120/130€. Der Laptop ist 2 Jahre alt und hatte einen Neuwert von 900€, das Handy ist 1 Jahr alt und hatte einen Wert von 450€. Würde mich halt Interessieren ob eine Datenrettung dabei ist - aber das hängt wohl wies scheint stark von der Police ab :/

...ja, hätte er mal lieber! Wäre billiger und an sich einfacher geworden und ich hätte keinen Nachteil für mein Studium


----------



## ΔΣΛ (14. Dezember 2012)

Lexx schrieb:


> Ich glaube, Rechtsfragen werden hier nicht so gerne gesehen, abgehandelt.. !?


 Warum ? Weil verboten  (wo nachzulesen ?) 
Sogar ein Moderator/Autor (Student) gibt unregelmäßige Rechtliche aussagen zum besten.


----------



## tr3c00l (14. Dezember 2012)

Ich mein das ist ja nicht verpflichtend oder so...wenn man "echte" Rechtshilfe brauch muss man eh zu nem Antwalt o.Ä. Ich brauch ja nur Erfahrungsberichte


----------



## crizzler (14. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin ausgebildeter Versicherungskaufmann IHK und kann dir sagen, dass Haftpflicht-Schäden (abgesehen von Smartphones wie Apple, da wird genauer geprüft) bis 1000 Euro anstandslos bezahlt werden. Erst recht umso mehr Verträge man bei dem jeweiligen Versicherer hat. Dann kann man mehr Kulanz erwarten falls mal etwas eigentlich nicht versichert ist. Auch ist es von Vorteil sich mit den nervigen Versicherungsvertretern seines Vertrauens ab und zu mal gut zu stellen, denn diese setzen sich dann für eine kulante Fallbearbeitung ein. Was du jetzt tun solltest: Der Schaden sollte der Versicherung deines Bruders gemeldet werden, Fotos vom Schaden machen, Rechnungen vom Laptop und Handy raussuchen, formlos kurze Erläuterung wie es zum Schaden kam schreiben oder ein Schadensformular zusenden lassen und ausfüllen. Abwarten.


----------



## target2804 (14. Dezember 2012)

Glaube nicht, dass die Haftpflicht familiär greift. Außer ihr würdet in getrennten Wohnungen wohnen. Aber mal unter uns. Hat wirklich dein Bruder das Handy vom Tisch gezogen? So mehr sag ich nun nicht, sonst werd ich gesperrt


----------



## Icedaft (14. Dezember 2012)

Du bekommst maximal den Zeitwert der Hardware ersetzt. Abhängig davon ob die Reparatur den Zeitwert überschreitet.


----------



## anton-san (14. Dezember 2012)

Bei mir hat die Haftplicht Versicherung bezahlt. Habe mich auf das Laptop von meiner Freundin gesetzt. Lag ne Zeitung drüber, und habe es nicht gesehen. Display war danach defekt. Beide in einer Wohnung lebend...Keine Probleme gehabt...

sysProfile: ID: 136119 - Paule-San


----------



## Jimini (14. Dezember 2012)

ΔΣΛ;4810705 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum ? Weil verboten  (wo nachzulesen ?)
> Sogar ein Moderator/Autor (Student) gibt unregelmäßige Rechtliche aussagen zum besten.


 Nach Punkt 4.1 der Forenregeln ist eine *individuelle Rechtsberatung* hier nicht gestattet. Allgemein gehaltene Aussagen hingegen schon. Der Thread hier ist meines Erachtens aber okay.

@ Topic:
Am besten wird sein, einfach mal bei der Versicherung nachzufragen. Was die Festplatte angeht: bau diese sonst mal aus und versuche, sie an deinen PC anzuschließen. Viele Notebookfestplatten haben einen Beschleunigungssensor, der beim Auslösen den Schreib-/Lesekopf parkt, so dass Beschädigungen durch Stürze ein bisschen unwahrscheinlicher sind.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Birdy84 (14. Dezember 2012)

tr3c00l schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit der Datenrettung von der Festplatte aus? Sind relativ arbeitsintensive Produktionen drauf, haben keinen wirtschaftlichen Wert in dem Sinne - nur für mich und mein Portfolio (also quasi doch wirtschaftlich). Ich könnte das alles nochmal erstellen (3D Animationen), ist allerdings verdammt zeitaufwendig


Bei Daten auf Datenträgern wird es schwierig einen Vermögensschaden geltend zu machen, wahrscheinlich wirst du für den Datenverlust nichts bekommen. Du kannst die Hdd zu einem Datenrettungsspezialisten geben, z.B. hier. Mit einem 1000er musst du aber bei so einer Aktion rechnen, sofern die Mechanik der Hdd zu stark beschädigt ist. Alternativ gibt es auch diverse kostenlose Datenrettungstools, die aber nur funktionieren, wenn die Hdd einen bestimmten Grad an Beschädigung nicht überschritten hat. Den Rest hat crizzler schon treffend beschrieben.


----------



## mikee (21. Dezember 2012)

Ich hatte vor einem Jahr mal eine heftige Diskussion mit einem Kollegen.
Er war zu Besuch.
Setzte sich auf den Boden mit seinem Laptop und stellte ein Bierglas mit Wasser gefüllt
an seinen Laptop.
Wohlgemerkt alles auf dem Boden und ohne das ich das mitbekommen hatte.
Als ich von der Leiter runter stieg,habe an einem Beamer was hantiert,berührte ich mit der Ferse genau sein Bierglas.
Da ich ein zwei Schritte rückwärts ging wegen der Leiter.

Danach wurde mir klar, dass der Laptop wohl defekt wäre, wenn das darüber gekippt wäre.

Ich meinte;
Ich hätte keine Cent gezahlt, auch meine Versicherung nicht angewendet,
da er mir ganz klar eine Falle stellte.
Zwar nicht absichtlich aber eindeutig.
Auf dem Boden darf niemals ein Glas mit Wasser gefüllt stehen,
und schon gar nicht neben einem Elektrischen Gerät.

Wenn ich es mitbekommen hätte, dann hätte ich die Versicherung kontaktiert.
Aber so ist es seine Fahrlässigkeit.
Hinter meinem Rücken eine Wasserglas-Laptop Falle stellen,
dann erwarten ich würde zahlen.
Er soll seine Sachen packen und sofort verschwinden.

Und wir haben uns bestimmt zwei Stunden gestritten, obwohl gar nichts passiert ist.


----------



## Supeq (21. Dezember 2012)

Wegen der Festplatte: Bau die doch mal aus dem Laptop aus und in einen anderen PC ein. Mit ein bisschen Glück kannst du selbst noch was retten, ich drück dir die Daumen ^^


----------

